# Decaff tea



## Norma12

Hi, I'm not sure where to post this, but Ive been advised to switch to decaff tea whilst trying to conceive & pre-ivf. Have had terrible headeaches since, is this normal? Is it due to caffeine withdrawal or something in the decaff? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

how long have yu been on the dcaff tea? the headaches should go after a few days and definitely within a week! There are different brands and some organic versions too 

Good Luck


----------



## Faithope

*claireB12* Hey, I wanted to ask who told you to switch to Decaff? xx


----------



## dinkydott

Hi... did you know you can still drink normal tea or coffee. Around 2 mugs a day. Some say don't drink it at all. but I have 2 coffees a day cant go without and iv been told its safe. Good luck sweeti.

Faithope hello my lovely.   x x


----------



## Norma12

Hi, i am trying accupuncture & she advised. Have only stoppedsince Friday, got a constant dull headache & headache worse when had a decaff cup if tea :-( . On tetley decaff.


----------



## hoping :)

I had these, I do believe it is wothdrawals  I have got thru them and still on decaff now - the headaches! I find myself shattered at the end of the day, and craving chocolate/sugar to keep myself going  xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi luckythree  

I just wanted to say that this time last year I was going through ICSI and changed alot of my usuals for 6 months-BFN. This year I went through FET and ate normally, chocolate, odd glass of wine and drank tea-BFP. In my opinion, it'l either work or it won't-50/50. Stay relaxed, don't change too many things and good luck


----------



## Lee danielle

Hi girls,
I stopped caffeine 3 months before my last ivf and did get headaches but they do go I promise! I also gave up alcohol 3 months prior, didn't eat chocolate as contains caffeine, didn't use perfume or perfumed shower products as embryos dont like it! Basically I changed everything for my 4th attempt and it still failed! So I agree that it's everything in moderation , however have still given up caffeine as its just not good for you. We are doing our 5th ivf in Greece as really want to be tested for immunology problems this time as there is just no reason at all for our failures  xxx


----------



## dinkydott

Hi ya 

I def agree with faithope. I was the same. 

Sending   to all who needs it x x


----------



## karenanna

I was advised to stop caffeine completely too - I didn't get on with the decaf tea and ended up switching to peppermint instead!

KA xxx


----------

